# Fyffes ''SS Matina'' 1964



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Would like to make contact with Hamish Buchan Gordon (Bournemouth ?) then 3rd officer, and Alan Moodie Deck App, from (Spanishtown Ja). or perhaps anyone who may know of their whereabouts or sailed on ''SS Matina'' around then. Just drop me a PM.

Happy Times,

Regards/


----------

